# Halloween Yard Sale Score!!!!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so excited it is like Christmas in July. I usually go to yard sales on Saturday, but since I'm having the Make and Take at my house I thought I would try a couple of yard sales today. Anyway the first yard sale I went to was the biggest score for me ever when it comes to yard sales. The lady had two boxes of Halloween stuff outside for sale that she was going to sell to me for $20. She also said if I was interested that she had two more boxes in the garage and I could have it all for $30. Well I took a quick glance at the items and saw a few good props, so I told her it was a deal. Anyway I had no idea what I had until I went home and looked through all the boxes. I think I did pretty well for $30.
   
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D8bFDnz0dc&feature=channel_page[/nomedia]


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

holy crap thats awesome!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a score! My favorite piece in your video is what looks like a little green-nosed witch face peeking out between a couple pumpkins.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow great scoure. Can we play with it at the Make and Take?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...I've been working like a maniac on cleaning the house, so I almost got half of it put away. I have a few items I displayed in my room though. I'm looking forward to tomorrow. 



Black Cat said:


> Wow great scoure. Can we play with it at the Make and Take?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn! i would just love to find a fogger like that one! Congrats!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

awesome score


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Why don't I ever get that lucky?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice score. I've really got to get out to more yard sales.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

What a score! I need to pay more attention to yard sales!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW THAT IS SO AWESOME!!!! What a DEAL!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - you have awesome luck!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

HOLY MOLY! Wow! That is some great finds you got there! Lucky you girl! Man I wish I had gotten me some of the lights! Your so lucky. Ill be sure to stop by the tag sales in CT to see if there's anything of interest.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Are you going to use the football shaped pumpkin as-is? If not, you can paint it up like Stewie Griffin!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a great find. I missed going out to the garage sales today. But I've never found a great stash like this.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet. I am really tickled for you Roxy, that is exciting.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

$30 well spent, joisey!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

WOW!

I am soooooooo jealous - that is an AWESOME haul and for $30???? 

Congrats on the great deal!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Wow Joiseygal, awesome score!! *


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> Sweet. I am really tickled for you Roxy, that is exciting.


LOL...I guess for the $30 bucks I changed my identity also. :smoking:
Thanks everyone I am happy with this score!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Are you going to use the football shaped pumpkin as-is? If not, you can paint it up like Stewie Griffin!


LOL...cute Hauntiholik


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow! What a haul! The skull fogger alone retailed for $40.00 two years ago at a local party store (I have one and it's awesome). Love the selection you got and the price can't be beat. I am soooooo jealous, but in a good way.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome score, you are very lucky. If it wasnt for bad luck,i'd have no luck at all.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow Sharon - that is ALOT of stuff for $30. Great score !!!


----------



## GetScared (Jul 19, 2009)

That is awesome! I am totally jealous


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

What is really icing on the cake is that I sold the 18 inch Animated Halloween Figure for $30, so everything else was for free.  The figure goes for $50 - $70 on ebay, so I think we both made out.


----------

